# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  Montipora Coral plates before and after

## Gary R

This is my montipora coral plates before as frags to now 15 months later.

----------


## lost

Thats nice gary how did you get it to stick on the back of the tank? i have a  red and green frag but look to big to do that

----------


## Gary R

if you look at the first picture above you will see a Coral Reef Magnetic Frag Mount on the green monti ….that's all it is  :Wink:  then over time it will stick to the glass as it grows.

----------

*lost* (05-09-2018)

----------

